# Texting and msd codes for seniors



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

* Young people have theirs,
now Seniors have their own TEXTING CODES:
* ATD- At the Doctor's
* BFF - Best Friends Funeral
* BTW- Bring the Wheelchair
* BYOT - Bring Your Own Teeth
* CBM- Covered by Medicare
* CUATSC- See You at the Senior Center
* DWI- Driving While Incontinent
* FWIW - Forgot Where I Was
* GGPBL- Gotta Go, Pacemaker Battery Low
* GHA - Got Heartburn Again
* HGBM - Had Good Bowel Movement
* LMDO- Laughing My Dentures Out
* LOL- Living on Lipitor
* OMSG - Oh My! Sorry, Gas
* TOT- Texting on Toilet
* WAITT - Who Am I Talking To?
Hope these help. GGLKI (Gotta Go, Laxative Kicking in!)
*

Like Â·


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

LOL.....learned something new....


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

That is hallarious! Can't wait to spring it on my savy techie.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I gave the guys at the shop a laugh with my reply to an sms a couple months back . 

I looked at the text message and typed out

Do not text me again. I do not like texts and only occasionally answer the first one if I can give friends a laugh in that I am sending a don't text me text message.

If you want to speak to me call and leave a message on my voice mail if I dont answer. 

By the way we are all laughing at the thought of you reading this longhand message since we all know you use shorthand so much that you failed your English exam.

The kid who texted me stopped texting all five of us and complained to me the next time he saw me about how hard it was for him to read the "letter" I sent back to him with no shorthand used in it :rotfl:


----------

